# Top 5 (favorite) albums from each decade 60's-2000's. Go!



## Andonio (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are my choices, post yours if you feel obliged
60's:
1. Sgt. Pepper - The Beatles
2. Pet Sounds - The Beach Boys
3. Blue - Joni Mitchell
4. Axis Bold as Love - Jimi Hendrix
5. Abbey Road - The Beatles

70's
1. Plastic Ono Band - John Lennon
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
3. Rumours - Fleetwood Mac
4. American Beauty - Grateful Dead
5. Unknown Pleasures - Joy Division

80's
1. Meat Puppets II - Meat puppets
2. Doolittle - Pixies
3. Skylarking - XTC
4. In a Doghouse - Throwing Muses
5. Master of Puppets - Metallica

90's
1. Jar of Flies - Alice in Chains
2. Nevermind - Nirvana
3. Temple of The Dog - Temple of The Dog
4. Little Earthquakes - Tori Amos
5. Soup - Blind Melon

00's
1. Big Whiskey & The Groo Grux King - Dave Matthews Band
2. Continuum - John Mayer
3. Black Gives Way to Blue - Alice in Chains
4. Throwing Muses (2005) - Throwing Muses 
5. Room For Squares - John Mayer

Done. Difficult but rewarding.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

1950’s

1. Kind of Blue- Miles Davis
2. Sarah Vaughan with Clifford Brown- Sarah Vaughan
3. Lady in Satin- Billy Holiday
4. Songs by Anna Maria Alberghetti- Anna Maria Alberghetti 
5. Time Out- The Dave Brubeck Quartet

1960’s

1. Blonde on Blonde- Bob Dylan (favorite of any decade)
2. Led Zeppelin- Led Zeppelin
3. Abbey Road- Beatles
4. Songs of Leonard Cohen- Leonard Cohen
5. Album 1700- Peter, Paul, and Mary

1970’s

1. Pearl - Janis Joplin
2. Rumours- Fleetwood Mac
3. A Question of Balance- The Moody Blues
4. Blood on the Tracks- Bob Dylan
5. Déjà Vu- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young

1980’s

1. Rain Dogs- Tom Waits
2. Up to Here- The Tragically Hip
3. Killers- Iron Maiden
4. Appetite for Destruction- Guns N’ Roses
5. Shadowland- k.d. lang

1990’s 

1. Rubberneck- Toadies
2. Ten- Pearl Jam
3. Car Wheels on a Gravel Road- Lucinda Williams
4. Sweet Relief: A Benefit for Victoria Williams- Various Artists
5. Revival- Gillian Welch

2000’s 

1. Rabbit Songs- Hem
2. Deb- Souad Massi
3. Once (Soundtrack)- Glen Hansard and Markéta Irglová
4. A Boot and a Shoe- Sam Phillips
5. Elephant- The White Stripes


----------



## Andonio (Dec 25, 2011)

Great choices. I had to consider several of those albums myself.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

60s
Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan
The Velvet Underground & Nico - The Velvet Underground
In the Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
The Doors - The Doors

70s
Pink Flag - Wire
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
Ramones - Ramones
The Man-Machine - Kraftwerk
2112 - Rush

80s
Double Nickels on the Dime - Minutemen
Murmur - R.E.M.
Daydream Nation - Sonic Youth
Surfer Rosa - Pixies
You're Living All Over Me - Dinosaur Jr.

90s
The Mollusk - Ween
Richard D. James Album - Aphex Twin
Odelay - Beck
Wowee Zowee - Pavement
Hard Normal Daddy - Squarepusher

00s
White Blood Cells - The White Stripes
Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven - Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Geogaddi - Boards of Canada
Kid A - Radiohead
The Rescue - Explosions in the Sky


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

In no particular order..

60's
The Beatles:
A Hard Day's Night
Revolver
Sgt. Pepper's
Abbey Road
The Rolling Stones: Out of Our Heads

70's
ELO: Discovery
Led Zepplin: Fourth album
The Eagles: Hotel California
Jethro Tull: Aqualung
Van Halen: Van Halen

80's
Def Leppard: Hysteria
Guns n Roses: Appetite for Destruction
Yes: 90125
Van Halen: 1984
REM: Eponymous

90's
REM: Out of Time
Beck: Loser (single, CD version that also features Corvette Bummer, Soul Suckin Jerk, etc.)
Blues Traveller: Four
Stone Temple Pilots: Purple
Alice in Chains: Facelift

2000's I've got nothing to say about.


----------



## TwoHeadedBoy (May 31, 2012)

I've never actually thought about my favorite albums in terms of decades this was a very tough one!

60's-
1. The Velvet Underground & Nico- Velvet Underground
2. King Crimson- In the Court of the Crimson King
3. The Beatles- Abbey Road
4. Nick Drake- Five Leaves Left
5. Rolling Stones- Let it Bleed

70's-
1. Serge Gainsbourg- Histoire De Melody Nelson
2. Nick Drake- Pink Moon
3. Cluster-Zuckerzeit
4. Iggy Pop- Lust for Life
5. Led Zeppelin- Led Zeppelin IV

80's-
1. Pixies- Doolittle
2. Sonic Youth- Daydream Nation
3. Violent Femmes- Self Titled
4. Galaxie 500- On Fire
5. Pixies- Surfer Rosa

90's-
1. Neutral Milk Hotel- In the Aeroplane Over the Sea
2. Modest Mouse- The Lonesome Crowded West
3. Slint- Spiderland
4. The Beta Band- The Three E.P's
5. Radiohead- Ok Computer or Pavement- Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain (tied couldn't bring myself to exclude either!)

00's-
1. Arcade Fire- Funeral
2. Bon Iver- For Emma, Forever Ago
3. Low- Things We Lost in the Fire
4. Animal Collective- Strawberry Jam
5. Joanna Newsom- Ys


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

*60's*
1. Pet Sounds - The Beach Boys
2. The Velvet Underground & Nico - The Velvet Underground
3. A Love Supreme - John Coltrane
4. Live at the Apollo - James Brown
5. At Carnegie Hall - The Dave Brubeck Quartet

*70's*
1. What's Going On - Marvin Gaye
2. Innervisions - Stevie Wonder
3. Closing Time - Tom Waits
4. Late for the Sky - Jackson Browne
5. Bryter Layter - Nick Drake
*
80's*
1. Thriller - Michael Jackson
2. Purple Rain - Prince
3. Moving Pictures - Rush
4. The Queen Is Dead - The Smiths
5. The Nightfly - Donald Fagen

*90's*
1. Siamese Dream - The Smashing Pumpkins
2. Urban Hymns - The Verve
3. OK Computer - Radiohead
4. Nevermind - Nirvana
5. Bone Machine - Tom Waits

*00's*
1. A Rush of Blood to the Head - Coldplay
2. In Absentia - Porcupine Tree
3. Yankee Hotel Foxtrot - Wilco
4. Frengers - Mew
5. Kid A - Radiohead

Quite hard, as I mostly listen to 70's music. Other albums worth mentioning is _Blood on the Tracks_ by Bob Dylan, _Murmur _by R.E.M., _Sweet Baby James_ by James Taylor, _London Calling_ by The Clash, _Something/Anything?_ by  Todd Rundgren and _Low _by David Bowie.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

1960s:
1. The Beatles - Abbey Road (honorable mention: Revolver)
2. The Velvet Underground & Nico
3. John Coltrane - A Love Supreme
4. The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
5. Ornette Coleman - Free Jazz

1970s:
1. Stevie Wonder - Songs in the Key of Life
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. David Bowie - Low
4. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (honorable mention: Dark Side of the Moon)
5. Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures

1980s:
1. Depeche Mode - Some Great Reward (honorable mention: Black Celebration)
2. Joy Division - Closer
3. Eric B. & Rakim - Paid in Full (honorable mention: Follow the Leader)
4. Violent Femmes (honorable mention: Hallowed Ground)
5. Prince & the Revolution - Purple Rain

1990s:
1. Depeche Mode - Violator
2. Radiohead - OK Computer
3. Garbage - Version 2.0
4. Refused - The Shape of Punk to Come
5. OutKast - Aquemini

2000s:
1. Thrice - Vheissu
2. VAST - Nude (honorable mention: Music for People)
3. TV on the Radio - Return to Cookie Mountain
4. Tool - Lateralus
5. PJ Harvey - Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea

I know a lot of the 90s forward and quite a bit of 80s alternative, but I'm kind of spotty on music released before then. If you notice, it gets less canonized as the decades go on.


----------



## mariogreymist (Mar 19, 2012)

60's:
The White Album (Beatles)
Sgt Peppers (Beatles)
Let it Bleed (Rolling Stones)
In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson)
Led Zeppelin II (duh)

70's*
Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd)
Physical Graffiti (Led Zeppelin)
Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
Filmore East, 1971 (Mothers of Invention)
American Beauty (Grateful Dead)

80s
The Joshua Tree (U2)
Joe's Garage (Frank Zappa)
Back in Black (AC/DC)#
Master of Puppets (Metallica)
Live Alive (Stevie Ray Vaughan)

90's
Apple (Mother Love Bone)
No Come Down (The Verve)
Live in Texas (Lyle Lovett)
Amused to Death (Roger Waters)
Sounds from the Thievery Hi-fi (Thievery Corporation)

2000's
Live at the Filmore East (Miles Davis - recorded in 1970)
The Richest Man in Babylon (Thievery Corporation)
Radio Retaliation (Thievery Corporation)
Movements (Solar Fields)
Power to Believe (King Cromson)


* I could probably list a dozen from the 1970s that aren't on this list that I would rank ahead of most of the albums from other decades.
# an example of the above...Back in Black is one of my favorite albums of the 1980's, but not among my top 3 ACDC albums.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

This was hard. I hated leaving out albums by Sly and the Family Stone, Yes, Derek and the Dominoes, The Beatles, The Stones, The Flying Burrito Brothers, Led Zeppelin, Traffic, Valerie Carter... and that's just for the 70s. If I did it tomorrow it would probably be different.

60s
Goodbye and Hello - Tim Buckley 
Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan
Axis: Bold as Love - Jimi Hendrix
In a Silent Way - Miles Davis
Song to a Seagull - Joni Mitchell

70s
Maria Muldaur - Maria Muldaur
Abraxas - Santana
Blood on the Tracks - Bob Dylan
Exodus - Bob Marley and the Wailers
Grievous Angel - Gram Parsons

80s
Stop Making Sense - Talking Heads
The Pretenders - The Pretenders
Thriller - Michael Jackson
So - Peter Gabriel
Graceland - Paul Simon

90s
Back on the Block - Quincy Jones
Wild Seed--Wild Flower - Dionne Farris
Hypocrisy is the Greatest Luxury - Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy
The Miseducation of Lauren Hill - Lauren Hill
Grace - Jeff Buckley

00s
Frank - Amy Winehouse
Come Away with Me - Norah Jones
Vespertine - Bjork
American Idiot - Green Day
Oh Brother Where Art Thou - Soundtrack


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

60s
1. Piper at the Gates of Dawn - Pink Floyd
2. The Velvet Underground and Nico - The Velvet Underground
3. Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
4. Are You Experienced - The Jimi Hendrix Experience
5. Please Please Me - The Beatles 

70s
1. The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
2. Unknown Pleasures - Joy Division
3. Rumours - Fleetwood Mac
4. Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd 
5. Moving Pictures - Rush

80s
1. Disintegration - The Cure
2. The Queen Is Dead - The Smiths
3. Daydream Nation - Sonic Youth
4. Pixies - Doolittle 
5. Ocean Rain - Echo & the Bunnymen

90s 
1. OK Computer - Radiohead
2. Weezer (Blue Album) - Weezer
3. If You're Feeling Sinister - Belle & Sebastian 
4. Dookie - Green Day
5. Illmatic - Nas

00s (these are all in my top ten albums of all time)
1. Transatlanticism - Death Cab for Cutie
2. American Idiot - Green Day
3. For Emma, Forever Ago - Bon Iver
4. Give Up - The Postal Service
5. Funeral - Arcade Fire
(Honorable mention, because I loved seeing it mentioned here: Once: Music for the Motion Picture - Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova. Also, because I'm difficult, Illinois - Sufjan Stevens.)

10s
1. My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy - Kanye West 
2. Bon Iver, Bon Iver - Bon Iver
3. The Suburbs - Arcade Fire
4. High Violet - The National 
5. Helplessness Blues - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

HippoHunter94 said:


> 5. Please Please Me - The Beatles
> 
> 3. Rumours - Fleetwood Mac
> 
> ...


I love those albums roud:


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

60's-
1.My Favorite Things-John Coltrane
2.Revolver-The Beatles
3.The Beatles-The Beatles
4.Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Band-The Beatles
5.Chicago Transit Authority-Chicago



70's-
1.A Night at the Opera-Queen
2.Never Mind the Bollocks-The Sex Pistols
3.Bitches Brew-Miles Davis
4.Ramones-Ramones
5.Sticky Fingers-The Rolling Stones



80's-
1.You're Living All Over Me- Dinosaur Jr.
2.Daydream Nation-Sonic Youth
3.Elvis Costello-Imperial Bedroom
4.Elvis Costello-Get Happy!
5.The Stone Roses-The Stone Roses

90's-
1.The Bends-Radiohead
2.Ok Computer-Radiohead
3.Dummy-Portishead
4.Blur-Blur
5.13-Blur

2000's
1.Sea Change-Beck
2.Funeral-Arcade Fire
3.Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not-Arctic Monkeys
4.In Rainbows-Radiohead
5.Kid A-Radiohead


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

60's:

1.) Pet Sounds - Beach Boys 
2.) The Velvet Underground And Nico - The Velvet Underground
3.) Trout Mask Replica - Captian Beefheart And His Magic Band
4.) Multiple Albums from Otis Redding (I can't say that there's an entire album from Redding I like, but there are many songs from each ones that I love if that makes any sense.)
5.) Astral Weeks - Van Morrison 

70's:

1.) My Aim Is True - Elvis Costello
2.) Rumors - Fleetwood Mac
3.) Songs In The Key Of Life - Stevie Wonder 
4.) Hunky Dory - David Bowie
5.) Fear Of Music - Talking Heads 

80's:

1.) Remain In Light - Talking Heads
2.) The Queen Is Dead - The Smiths
3.) Swordfishtrombones - Tom Waits
4.) Rain Dogs - Tom Waits
5.) Speaking In Tounges - Talking Heads 

90's

1.) The Miseducation Of Lauryn Hill - Lauryn Hill
2.) Blue Album - Weezer 
3.) In The Areoplane Over The Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel
4.) Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness - Smashing Pumpkin 
5.) Grace - Jeff Buckley

2000's:

1.) Back To Black - Amy Winehouse 
2.) Viva La Vida Or Death And All Of His Friends - Coldplay
3.) The Colored Section - Donnie 
4.) Vampire Weekend - Vampire Weekend 
5.) Hospice - The Antlers


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dakris said:


> I love those albums roud:


They're damn epochal. That's for sure.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

HippoHunter94 said:


> 70s
> 1. The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
> 2. Unknown Pleasures - Joy Division
> 3. Rumours - Fleetwood Mac
> ...


Moving Pictures actually came out in 1981. It's a great album though.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

60s
Charles Mingus - The Black Saint & The Sinner Lady
The Mothers of Invention - Uncle Meat
The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
The Beatles - Revolver
King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King

70s
King Crimson - Red
Charles Mingus - Let My Children Hear Music
Magma - Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh
Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention - One Size Fits All
Nick Drake - Pink Moon

80s
John Zorn - Naked City
Tom Waits - Rain Dogs
Talking Heads - Remain in Light
Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation
Pixies - Surfer Rosa

90s
Modest Mouse - The Lonesome Crowded West
Jeff Buckley - Grace
Radiohead - OK Computer
Mr. Bungle - California
Soundgarden - Superunknown

00s
Deerhoof - The Runners Four
Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye
Beck - Sea Change
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Of Natural History
Dirty Projectors - Bitte Orca

10s
Kayo Dot - Coyote
Spinvis - Tot Ziens, Justine Keller
Janelle Monae - The Archandroid
Joanna Newsom - Have One On Me
Battles - Gloss Drop


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Note: I've spent a while on this post and I don't feel like doing 60's and 80's right now. And ignore the fact that my classic rock taste is mainstream as fuck...lol. And it's not like I only know 1-2 songs off any of the albums

1970s:
The Who - Who's Next?
Pink Floyd - DSotM
John Lennon - Imagine
Bad Company - Straight Shooter
Blue Oyster Cult - Agents of Fortune

1990s:
Weezer - Pinkerton
Nirvana - In Utero
Foo Fighters - The Colour and the Shape
Incubus - S.C.I.E.N.C.E.
Collective Soul - Collective Soul

2000s:
Alter Bridge - Blackbird
Cold - 13 Ways to Bleed on Stage
P.O.D. - Satellite
Audioslave - Audioslave
The Black Keys - Brothers


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

1960's
1. The Velvet Underground and Nico
2. The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
3. Os Mutantes - Os Mutantes
4. MC5 - Kick Out The Jams
5. Freak Out - Frank Zappa & The Mothers

1970's
1. Patti Smith - Horses
2. Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run
3. Blood On The Tracks - Bob Dylan
4. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway - Genesis
5. Roxy Music - Country Life

1980's
1. Cyndi Lauper - She's So Unusual
2. John Lennon & Yoko Ono - Double Fantasy
3. Men At Work - Cargo
4. Michael Jackson - Thriller
5. Bruce Springsteen - Born In The USA

I haven't explored music of the 90s and 2000s nearly enough, but here is my tentative list:

1990's
1. Beck - Midnite Vultures
2. Beck - Odelay
3. Lou Reed & John Cale - Songs for Drella
4. Oasis - What's the Story Morning Glory?
5. Cornershop - When I Was Born For The Seventh Time

2000's
1. !!! - Louden Up Now
2. The Strokes - Room On Fire
3. Junior Senior - D-D-Don't Stop The Beat
4. U2 - All That You Can't Leave Behind
5. The Strokes - Is This It


----------



## The Wanderer (May 6, 2012)

60's
1. Pet Sounds- The Beach Boys
2. Abbey Road- The Beatles
3. Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme- Simon and Garfunkel
4.Songs of Leonard Cohen- Leonard Cohen
5. West Side Story Soundtrack( From the Motion Picture)

70's
1. Chairs Missing- Wire
2. Cut- The Slits
3. Marquee Moon- Television 
4. Pink Flag- Wire
5. Germ Free Adolescents- X Ray Spex

80's
1. The Adolescents- The Adolescents
2. Damaged- Black Flag
3. Colossal Youth- Young Marble Giants
4. Closer- Joy Division 
5. Plastic Surgery Disasters- Dead Kennedys

Honorable Mentions
1. Daydream Nation- Sonic Youth
2. Violent Femmes- Violent Femmes
3. The Queen is Dead- The Smiths

90's
1. Roman Candle- Elliott Smith
2. Ok Computer- Radiohead
3. Loveless- My Bloody Valentine 
4.Tidal- Fiona Apple 
5. Pretty on the Inside- Hole

00's

1. Funeral- Arcade Fire
2. Fever to Tell- Yeah Yeah Yeahs
3. Halcyon Digest- Deerhunter
4. Elliott Smith- From a Basement on the Hill
5. Elliott Smith- New Moon 

This was tough. It takes me ages to listen to a single album( It took me a month to listen to Pet Sounds.). I don't listen to many albums in its entirety. Plus i'm normally the type who only likes half the songs on an album, so it was challenging to gather 25 favorite albums I've listened to in its entirety.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

The Wanderer said:


> Funeral- Arcade Fire


Yes


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

60s:
1. Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin
2. The Doors - The Doors
3. Jimi Hendriz -Are Your Experienced
4.
5.

70s:
1. Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin IV
2. Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti
3. Black Sabbath - Paranoid
4. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
5. Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath

80s:
1. Micheal Jackson - Thriller
2. Guns N Roses - Appetite for Destruction
3. AC/DC - Back in Black
4. Slick Rick - The Great Adventures of Slick Rick
5. 

90s:
1. Snoop Dogg - Doggystyle
2. Wu Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang
3. Mariah Carey - Daydream
4. Mariah Carey - Butterfly
5. Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt

2000s:
1. Jay-Z - The Black Album
2. Justin Timberlake - FutureSex/LoveSounds
3. Christina Aguilera - Stripped
4. Jay-Z - American Gangster
5. Kanye West - Graduation

2010s:
1. Adele - 21
2. Kanye West - My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy
3. The Weeknd - House of Ballons
4. Masashi Hamauzu - Final Fantasy XIII Official Soundtrack
5. The Black Keys - El Camino


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

How could I forget, _Tusk _(1979) by Fleetwood Mac is a masterpiece, definitely worth mentioning.


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

1960's
1.The Beatles-The Beatles(aka The White album)
2.Led Zeppelin-Led Zeppelin II
3.The Doors-The Doors
4.Jimi Hendrix-Electric Ladyland
5.The Beatles-Revolver

1970's
1.Led Zeppelin-Physical Graffiti
2.Pink Floyd-Dark Side of The Moon
3.Van Morrison-Moondance
4.The Allman Brothers Band-At Filmore East
5.The Rolling Stones-Exile on Main Street

1980's
1.R.E.M-Murmur
2.The Replacements-Tim
3.The Prisoners-A Taste of Pink
4.Bruce Springsteen-Nebraska
5.Iron Maiden-Iron Maiden

1990's
1.Nirvana-Nevermind
2.Lucinda Williams-Car Wheels on a Gravel Road
3.My Bloody Valentine-Loveless
4.Pearl Jam-Ten
5.Belly-Star

2000's
1.The Pernice Brothers-The World Won't End
2.Max Richter-The Blue Notebooks
3.Lucinda Williams-West
4.The Pernice Brothers-Yours,Mine,Ours
5.Norah Jones-Come Away With Me


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

My list, in no particular order:

60s:
Bringing it All Back Home – Bob Dylan
Revolver – The Beatles
The Velvet Underground & Nico – The Velvet Underground & Nico
Five Leaves Left – Nick Drake
Willy & The Poor Boys – Creedence Clearwater Revival

70s:
The Wall – Pink Floyd
The Dark Side of the Moon – Pink Floyd
Plastic Ono Band – John Lennon
Blood on the Tracks – Bob Dylan
Autobahn – Kraftwerk

80s:
Double Fantasy – John Lennon and Yoko Ono
Hatful of Hollow – The Smiths
Straight Outta Compton – N.W.A.
Shaggs' Own Thing – The Shaggs
The Blue Mask – Lou Reed

90s:
MTV Unplugged in New York – Nirvana
Automatic for the People – R.E.M.
Images and Words – Dream Theater
Dangerous – Michael Jackson
Jar of Flies – Alice in Chains

00s:
The High End of Low – Marilyn Manson
Kid A – Radiohead
Untitled – Nas
Ten New Songs - Leonard Cohen
Merriweather Post Pavillion – Animal Collective

All are subject to change by the hour. Except The Wall. That's my favorite of all time.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

nowhere_man said:


> 1960's
> 1.The Beatles-The Beatles(aka The White album)
> 2.Led Zeppelin-Led Zeppelin II
> 3.The Doors-The Doors
> ...


Nice list. And nice name. O_O


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

This is going to be a little hard, especially for the 1970s, but I will flesh out my stand out favs from the 1960s onwards. In no way is this definitive.
*
1960's*
1. Leonard Cohen - Songs of Leonard Cohen
2.The Velvet Underground- White Heat
3. Nico- Chelsea Girl
4. Scott Walker- Scott 2
5. Dusty Springfield- Dusty in Memphis
*
1970's*
1. David Bowie- Station to Station
2. Iggy Pop- The Idiot
3. Lou Reed- Transformer
4. Roxy Music- For Your Pleasure 
5. Kraftwerk- Trans-Europe Express

*1980's *

1. Kate Bush- The Dreaming
2. Joy Division- Closer
3. Siouxsie and the Banshees- *Once Upon a Time: The Singles
4.The Smiths- The Queen is Dead
5. Depeche Mode- Music for the Masses
*
1990's*

1. Morrissey- Your Arsenal
2. Pet Shop Boys- Very
3. Suede- Suede
4. Madonna- Ray of Light
5. Bjork- Homogenic

*2000's*

1. Morrissey- Swords
2. New Order- Get Ready 
3. Marianne Faithfull- Kissin' Time
4. Madonna- Music
5. Roisin Murphy- Overpowered


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I... uhm. Huh. My attempt:


_1960's_
Zombies - Odessey & Oracle
Kinks - The Kinks Are the Village Green Preservation Society
Townes Van Zandt - Townes Van Zandt
Beatles - Revolver
Dusty Springfield - Dusty in Memphis

_1970's_
Ann Peebles - I Can't Stand the Rain
Rahsaan Roland Kirk - Bright Moments
Al Green - Call Me
Ramones - Ramones
Kevin Coyne - Marjory Razorblade

_1980's
_Meat Puppets - Meat Puppets II
Prince - Purple Rain
Prince - Sign o the Times
Kate Bush - The Dreaming
Husker Du - New Day Rising

_1990's_
Tricky - Maxinquaye
Slowdive - Souvlaki
Throwing Muses - The Real Ramona
Liz Phair - Exile in Guyville
Guided By Voices - Bee Thousand

_2000's
_Kristin Hersh - The Grotto
Broadcast - Haha Sound
The Coup - Party Music
J Dilla - Donuts
Kate Bush - 50 Words for Snow


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

chimeric said:


> I... uhm. Huh. My attempt:
> 
> 
> _1960's_
> ...


 This is a good list. Some of your entries I was considering myself like Al Green's "Call Me". There are so many favorites from the 1970s that I had to cut a few. :'(


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Brel said:


> This is a good list. Some of your entries I was considering myself like Al Green's "Call Me". There are so many favorites from the 1970s that I had to cut a few. :'(


I had the most trouble narrowing the 1970's down too. Soul, punk, disco, country, psych, folk, jazz, Krautrock, funk, samba -- geez. What a decade.


----------



## Constant Change (Nov 23, 2011)

60s:

King Crimson - In The Court Of The Crimson King
Frank Zappa - Hot Rats
The Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour
Moody Blues - Days Of Future Passed
The Beatles - St. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band

70s:

Yes - Close To The Edge
Locanda Delle Fate - Forse le lucciole non si amano piu
Genesis - Foxtrot
Jethro Tull - Thick As A Brick
Van Der Graaf Generator - Pawn Hearts

80s:

Talk Talk - Spirit Of Eden
Kate Bush - Hounds Of Love
Marillion - Misplaced Childhood
Saga - Worlds Apart
Rush - Moving Pictures

90s:

Anglagard - Hybris
Dream Theater - Images And Words
After Crying - De Profundis
Frank Zappa - The Yellow Shark
Isildurs Bane - MIND Vol. 1

00s:

The Flower Kings - Unfold The Future
Sylvan - Posthumous Silence
Pain Of Salvation - BE
Liquid Tension Experiment - 2
The Mars Volta - Frances The Mute


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

*60s:*
1. _Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band_ - The Beatles (1967)
2. _Rubber Soul_ - The Beatles (1965)
3. _Abbey Road_ - The Beatles (1969)
4. _The Piper at the Gates of Dawn_ - Pink Floyd (1967)
5. _A Saucerful of Secrets_ - Pink Floyd (1968)

*70s:*
1. _Wish You Were Here_ - Pink Floyd (1975)
2. _The Dark Side of the Moon_ - Pink Floyd (1973)
3. _The Wall_ - Pink Floyd (1979)
4. _KISS _- KISS (1974)
5. _Love Gun_ - KISS (1977)

*80s:*
1. _Creatures of the Night_ - KISS (1982)
2. _Pornography _- The Cure (1982)
3. _Seventh Son of a Seventh Son_ - Iron Maiden (1988)
4. _Heaven and Hell_ - Black Sabbath (1980)
5. _Killers - Iron Maiden_ (1981)

*90s:*
1. _The Division Bell_ - Pink Floyd (1994)
2. _Metallica _- Metallica (1991)
3. -
4. -
5. -

*2000s:
*1. _Parachutes _- Coldplay (2000)
2. _A Rush of Blood to the Head_ - Coldplay (2002)
3. _Sonic Boom_ - KISS (2009)
4. _No Line on the Horizon_ - U2 (2009)
5. _Brave New World_ - Iron Maiden (2000)

*2010s:*
1. _Valtari _- Sigur Rós (2012)
2. _Take Care, Take Care, Take Care_ - Explosions in the Sky (2011)
3. _Scars & Stories_ - The Fray (2012)
4. -
5. -


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

1950's (instead of 2010s)
-- Brilliant Corners- Thelonious Monk (1956)
-- *Giant Steps*- John Coltrane (1959)
-- The Shape of Jazz to Come- Ornette Coleman (1959)
-- Mingus Ah Um- Charles Mingus (1959)
-- Kind of Blue- Miles Davis (1959)

1960's:
-- *Trout Mask Replica*- Captain Beefheart and His Magic Band (1969)
-- A Love Supreme- John Coltrane (1965)
-- The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady- Charles Mingus (1963)
-- The Doors- The Doors (1967)
-- Blonde on Blonde- Bob Dylan (1966)

1970s:
¡1!* Rock Bottom*- Robert Wyatt (1974)
-- Soft Machine- Third (1970)
-- Faust IV- Faust (1974)
-- Hosianna Mantra- Popol Vuh (1972)
-- Modern Dance- Pere Ubu (1978)

1980's:
-- *Spirit of Eden*- Talk Talk (1988)
-- Swordfishtrombones- Tom Waits (1983)
-- Remain in Light- Talking Heads (1980)
-- Junta- Phish (1989)

1990's:
-- *Loveless*- My Bloody Valentine (1991)
-- Morphine- Good (1992)
-- Spiderland- Slint (1991)
-- Yer Self Is Steam- Mercury Rev (1991)

2000/2010s:
-- *Y's*- Joanna Newsom (2006)
-- Have One on Me- Joanna Newsom (2010)
-- The Room- Mladen Milicevic (2003)


----------



## Mayonaise (Nov 25, 2012)

60's 
_Surrealistic Pillow _- Jefferson Airplane (1967)
_The Velvet Underground & Nico -_ The Velvet Underground (1967)
_Electric Ladyland _- Jimi Hendrix (1968)
_The Smoke -_ The Smoke (1968)
_The United States of America -_ The United States of America (1968)

70's
_Close to the Edge _- Yes (1972)
_Alien Soundtracks _- Chrome (1977)
_Marquee Moon _- Television (1977)
_Parallel Lines _- Blondie (1978)
_Chairs Missing _- Wire (1978)

80's
_Closer_ - Joy Division (1980)
_Adolescents _- Adolescents (1981)
_The Dreaming _- Kate Bush (1982)
_The Smiths -_ The Smiths (1984)
_Isn't Anything _- My Bloody Valentine (1988)

90's
_The Power of Failing _- Mineral (1997)
_OK Computer _- Radiohead (1997)
_Either/Or -_ Elliott Smith (1997)
_The Shape of Punk to Come _- Refused (1998)
_Black Sails in the Sunset _- AFI (1999)

00's
_Relationship of Command -_ At the Drive-In (2000)
_Waiting_ - Thursday (2000)
_Left and Leaving -_ The Weakerthans (2000)
_The Argument _- Fugazi (2001)
_The Earth Is Not a Cold Dead Place -_ Explosions in the Sky (2003)


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

This is hard...

*60's*

Pink Floyd - The Piper At Gates of Dawn
The Doors - Waiting for the Sun
The Velvet Underground - The Velvet Underground and Nico 
Leonard Cohen - Songs of Leonard Cohen 
Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left

*70's*

David Bowie - Hunky Dory 
Nick Drake - Pink Moon
Tom Waits - Closing Time
Kate Bush - The Kick Inside
Syd Barrett - The Madcap Laughs

*80's* 

The Smiths - The Queen is dead
Kate Bush - The Dreaming
Bauhaus - The Sky's Gone Out
The Cure - Faith
Einstürzende Neubauten - Halber Mensch

*90's*

Jeff Buckley - Grace
PJ Harvey - To Bring you my love
Einstürzende Neubauten - Ende Neu
PJ Harvey - Is This Desire? 
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Let Love In

*00's*

Gorillaz - Demon Days
Bat For Lashes - Fur and Gold
Florence + The Machine - Lungs 
PJ Harvey - Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea
Fever Ray - Fever Ray 

*Some of my favorites at least...*


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

60's-

1. My Favorite Things- John Coltrane
2. A Love Supreme- John Coltrane
3/4. (tie) Revolver- The Beatles, The White Album- The Beatles
5. The Velvet Underground and Nico- The Velvet Underground

70's-

1. Bitch's Brew- Miles Davis
2. A Night at the Opera- Queen
3. Sticky Fingers- The Rolling Stones
4. Exile on Main Street- The Rolling Stones
5. My Aim is True- Elvis Costello

80's

1. You're Living All Over Me- Dinosaur Jr.
2. Daydream Nation- Sonic Youth
3. Imperial Bedroom- Elvis Costello
4. Get Happy!- Elvis Costello
5. Sister- Sonic Youth

90's-

1/2. (tie) The Bends- Radiohead, OK Computer- Radiohead
3. Blur- Blur
4. Promenade- The Divine Comedy
5. 13- Blur

2000's-

1. Sea Change- Beck
2. Hail to the Thief- Radiohead
3. In Rainbows- Radiohead
4. Kid A- Radiohead
5. Is This It- The Strokes


----------

